# wireless rc-scripts broken

## ruomad

Hello all,

I just upgraded baselayout to 1.11.7-r1 and my /etc/init.d/net.eth1 woes with :

 * Starting eth1

 *          iwconfig: missing required function interface_variable

my config is in /etc/conf.d/wireless and is simple :

mode_eth1="Managed"

channel_eth1="11"

key_myessid="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx enc open"

ifconfig_myessid=( "dhcp" )

it worked before.

Has anyone got into this error or has an idea of the cause or solution ?

(AFAIK it would just be baselayout brokeness ? or a change in parameters requirements)

BTW the wireless network works if i just set the parameters manually

TIA

Bruno

----------

## UberLord

 *ruomad wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Starting eth1
> 
>  *          iwconfig: missing required function interface_variable
> ...

 

Do you have /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions ?

Is net.eth1 symlinked to net.lo ?

Has net.lo been updated via etc-update?

----------

## _loki_

and no solution yet! The error also appered after updating baselayout to 1.11.7-r2 I have a /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions and did an etc-update as well.. going to downgrade baselayout, but fixig the problem would be nicer of cource.. Seems to be not connected to /etc/conf.d/wireless as mine is different

----------

## UberLord

By any chance have you guys got any references to wireless.sh in /etc/conf.d/net? Or preup/down functions?

If so remove them and see if you still get the error

----------

## _loki_

the problem was that the rc-script for net.eth0 was changed.. I was using my net.eth1 as a copy of net.eth0 witch just wasn't up to date anymore; you can copy the new net.eth0 to net.eth1 to get the script working again, or better as sugested before just symlink net.eth1 to net.lo or net.eth0 witch asures that the script is always updated with a new baselayout..

----------

## UberLord

I can now go to sleep a happy man  :Smile: 

----------

## ruomad

Well of course it was net.eth1 -an old copy of net.eth0, not modified by etc-update.

Thank you loki

Still I would say that this remains a conception problem when you have to keep in mind to ugrade your scripts as well as the 'normal' ones ?

----------

## ruomad

forget my last answer !

I was to rapid and I must admit I had not realized net.eth0 only was a copy of net.lo !

Of course I made the mistake copying net.eth0 to net.eth1...

Gentoo rocks

----------

## Helena

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> By any chance have you guys got any references to wireless.sh in /etc/conf.d/net? Or preup/down functions?
> 
> If so remove them and see if you still get the error

 I've got the same error message, in my case it even causes net.lo to fail. Since both net.lo and net.eth0 won't start I'm writing this from a different machine so it's a little hard to copy and paste the exact info.

My /etc/conf.d/net is empty apart from a few commented lines, so I use DHCP for everything. I have both a built-in ethernet controller which obviously used to work before the baselayout upgrade and a wireless PCI card which I haven't enabled yet. That is, I did enable the wireless extensions in the kernel but I haven't compiled or loaded a driver yet. I'll have to look up whether I compiled wireless-config, but I don't think so. So where do I start?

And oh, BTW, this is a recent (2 weeks ago) re-install completely using the ~x86 branch.

/EDIT: so to be clear, the error message already appears first when the net.lo service is starting and appears again with net.eth0. net.eth0 is a symlink to net.lo.

----------

## UberLord

You did update net.lo with etc-update didn't you? Try remerging baselayout and put ensure that net.lo is replaced.

----------

## Helena

 :Shocked:  What can I say? Somehow I didn't etc-update... Sorry!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Boohbah

I am having a similar problem with my eth0. I upgraded to sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.7-r2, etc-updated, and symlinked net.eth0 to the new net.lo and my network boot scripts still don't work. The interface fails to come up and the default gw is not added. Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.101/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## plutek

greetings!

my ipw2200 worked fine with baselayout-1.11.7-r2, but in a recent emerge -uD world, i decided to let baselayout come back down to 1..9.4-r6, to avoid complications with masked packages and dependencies. now ipw2200 doesn't work.

the modules loads. 

during boot, it says "bringing eth1 up", but then it goes on without an error but also without actually getting eth1 up. iwconfig shows eth1 with wireless extensions, but no ip and a blank key.

 i have no /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions .

net.eth1 is symlinked to net.lo .

i believe i did update net.lo after my world update emerge.

any ideas? can this work with baselayout-1.9.4-r6?

thanks!

-p

----------

## UberLord

 *plutek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> any ideas? can this work with baselayout-1.9.4-r6?

 

No, you need baselayout-1.11.x for any wireless support unless you want to roll your own.

----------

## UberLord

 *Boohbah wrote:*   

> I am having a similar problem with my eth0. I upgraded to sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.7-r2, etc-updated, and symlinked net.eth0 to the new net.lo and my network boot scripts still don't work. The interface fails to come up and the default gw is not added. Here is my /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.101/24" )
> 
> ...

 

Could you set RC_VERBOSE=yes in /etc/conf.d/rc and then restart net.eth0 and post the output please?

----------

## Boohbah

```
root@booh ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Starting eth0

 *    Loading networking modules for eth0

 *       modules: iptunnel ifconfig dhcpcd apipa

 *          ifconfig provides interface

 *          dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *    Bringing up eth0

 *       192.168.1.101/24                                                 [ !! ]
```

----------

